# Windshield questions



## davlys (Mar 19, 2019)

My son has a 2018 Cruze with a cracked windshield. The dealer told him that his windshield has a temperature sensor, a humidity sensor, a noise buffer and of course some sort of coating to filter out some types of light. These features make for a somewhat expensive replacement windshield - around $500. Is anyone out there familiar with these features? What is the purpose of the temperature sensor and humidity sensor? Thanks.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

This is only the first one I found. It is possible they are quoting you an installed price.
[h=1]BODY/GLASS & HARDWARE - BACK FOR 2018 CHEVROLET CRUZE[/h]
Don't forget to introduce yourself and your son's Cruze here.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The temp. and humidity sensor are components used for the hvac......the climate control system. This system blends de-humidified air (utilizing the a/c) with outside air through the heater core based on requested temperature at the control panel.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Heh? There's a camera in the windshield on Premier models. That's all that's different.

The replacement windshield for my 2016 Premier (Gen 2) was ~$238 at Safelite - and then labor ($120) - replaced with the OEM Fuyao glass.

Check with your insurance policy to see if they have a glass replacement policy. Most do, and will not ding you on rates for the claim. All I had to pay was my deductible.


----------



## armillner (Sep 6, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!:welcome:
> 
> This is only the first one I found. It is possible they are quoting you an installed price.
> *BODY/GLASS & HARDWARE - BACK FOR 2018 CHEVROLET CRUZE*
> ...



I've got the same issue, cracked windshield on my '18 Cruze HB, but i noticed that on the OEM website there are two type of windshield, "Mexico" and "US" built. My variant is a diesel, and build counrty is mexico, however the crack splinters straight across from a pebble spun off a lanscaping truck and it didnt just chip the window, kinda curious why there is a US version and a Mexico version. I'm thinking for a window a bit more robust. Which is better?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I do not know the laws in Mexico, but the windshields in the US (including those built in Mexico for shipment to the US) have specific requirements for shattering among other things. I know they are laminated to help keep it from fragmentingand to make the broken pieces small and not jagged etc. Purchase one made for a vehicle residing in the US .

Auto Glass Codes and Regulations


----------

